# Adding family members as dependent to 190 Visa application � Information.



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Adding family members as dependent to 190 Visa application – Information.*

While filing my EOI, I have mentioned as below 
You have dependent family member add to your application in future – YES
Number of Family Member – 5
You will add your spouse in future application – YES

Is it possible to include my brother and sister with my application as dependent??

Little info about them

Both are Single – Not married.
Age – Less than 23.
Education – Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science (4 year – Full time Study)
Status – Not working – Student.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Do they live in your home? 
Do they have any income?
Where are there/your parens?
Do you pay for all of their expenses. Food, housing, study fees etc?


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

_shel said:


> Do they live in your home?
> Do they have any income?
> Where are there/your parens?
> Do you pay for all of their expenses. Food, housing, study fees etc?


Do they live in your home? No. They are living in my hometown.
Do they have any income? No. they don’t have any income.
Where are there/your parents? Our is a joined family, my parents, brother, sister are living in same home.
Do you pay for all of their expenses. Food, housing, study fees etc? – Yes. I am the only earning person in my family. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Then no you can not add them as dependants. They appear to be the dependants of your parents. 

All of the things I mention must be present, including not working and you must be able to prove it with lots of official documents.


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

_shel said:


> Then no you can not add them as dependants. They appear to be the dependants of your parents.
> 
> All of the things I mention must be present, including not working and you must be able to prove it with lots of official documents.


thanks shel, for your prompt reply.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can i add my mother for visa 190 of WA?
When i was 7 years old my father passed away. During these, my mother and i live with each other. I am the only child of her. she is 70 years old.
Is she part of my dependent family?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes you can so long as she does not have her own income so she provides for herself. Small income from which wouldn't be enough to keep her won't count.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you.
would you also clarify following questions?
1-she is a retired teacher and earn a few salary. does it mean that she is not financially dependent on me?

2) she can not get ielts 4.5, should i have to pay 4000 dollars for her or beacuase she is over 65, it is not required?
3-After entering the Australia, as she is over 65, does she receive follwing items or after 2 years of entering to australia she can recieve them?
a) Medicare Benefit
b) Salary for aged people


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

You mean she gets a pension? If so how much is it, if she was to live alone is would it be enough for her to live on, pay rent, buy food, pay bills etc? In the UK a pension would be fine to live on along with state support, how about in Iran? 

Who currently pays all the bills, does she pay any?

I still think given you have always lived together and your father died many years ago unless she had substantial income you would be ok with her as dependent. 

I'm unsure about the english requirements as I cant get the DIAC page to load! I dont recall their being exemptions but it might be something I have not come across. 

If you both got PR she would be eligible for medicare straight away. However their are no state welfare benefits she could claim. All migrants can not claim centrelink payments for 2 years after the arrive in Australia bar limited payments for those with young children. 

Pensions for the elderly however require 10 years residence to be eligible for payments so she would be 75+ before she could get it.

Even after 2 years it is unlikely she could claim anything because other payments are for job seekers which at 65+ she quite obviously is not.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

when i was a child, i was dependent to my mother, however nowadays my salary is much higher and i pay most loans and bills. however, somtimes she help me.
Also as i am the only child she is also emotionally dependent on me.
You mean i cannot consider her in my application?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

It sounds like you might be able to if her income is not enough to keep her if you were not there and she had to pay for everything herself. It is in your favour she has always lived with you. Do your bills go straight from your bank? If so that is useful to show you and not her pay the bills regardless of any small amounts she might give you. 
You just have to think carefully of everything you can show in evidence


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi
should i submit an ielts certificate for my mother who is over 65 years old?
the CO have requested it, while for my mother is difficult to participate to this exam and can not get 4.5 score.
Is it any exceptions for aged parent who are over 65 years old?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

no everyone does it or pays an additional fee.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

as i said my mother is a retired teacher, is it possible that i do not mention that she is retired?
I worry whether i mention it officer don't accept that she is dependent on me.

Also now we live in an old apartment which is belongs to my mother, however during these months we are programed to sell it and live in an appartment which is mine. is it possible to mention this appartment address, and i say that we live in my appartment?
Do they check the living address in order to be sure that this whether we live there?

I just ask this questions to do my best in order to keep my mother in my application and prove that my mother is dependent on me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Just tell the truth. She is retired which means she is not working means shows she could be dependent on you. 

It does not matter who the apartment belongs to. What matters is that you both live there together. They check it using a variety of methods, checking bills, where you are registered to pay tax, where your work believe you live, visits etc If you planned on moving fine, if there is space to put that information put it down if not it doesn't matter.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

if the officer do not accept that my mother is not dependent on, does it mean that my application is totally reject and i can not get the visa?


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

would you please let me know the answer of above question?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Your CO will first ask for more evidence. If you can not provide it or they do not feel it is enough they will give you the opportunity to remove her from the application. If you remove her your visa will continue to be processed and if you meet the other requirements you will get your visa. If you decide to leave her on the visa will be assessed and denied as she does not meet the reqirements in the CO assessment.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

I want to prepare a letter for Co and please recommend me whether this information about the financial siuation is useful.

my mother salary is 590000 (toman), 
her expense for cloth, food, drugs, utilities is 500000.
The house we live in is officially belongs to her. However we have decided to sell it for providing the expense of migration. If she stay in my country, it means that she had to pay rents about 700000 toman per month. Therefore, if she stay in Iran her total expense will be 
1200000 toman which is more than her salary.

If i explain above financial situation, does CO accept it?


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

As i said before, i haveapplied for visa 190 and the CO is specified for me. is it possible to omit my mother from my visa in this stage?


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

I am also in the same boat MECH89 only diff is that i have not been assigned a CO till now. I wanted to omit my mother's name for now and then later take her once we settled.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

why you want to omit her?


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

I have read in your earlier post that even the dependent has to clear IELTS. She will have difficulty getting a 4.5. Has your mum appeared for IELtS?


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

No, but i should pay about 4000 dollares i she cannot pass the ielts. i have another problem, the CO said that if your mother cannot pass the medical exam you application for both you and your mother will be reject, my mother has diabetes type 2 and arthirits, therefore i worry that she cannot pass the test.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

MECH89 said:


> No, but i should pay about 4000 dollares i she cannot pass the ielts. i have another problem, the CO said that if your mother cannot pass the medical exam you application for both you and your mother will be reject, my mother has diabetes type 2 and arthirits, therefore i worry that she cannot pass the test.


Yes thats the problem. Your dependent's health status gets tied with yours. Did you mail your CO to ask him/her what can be done to remove her from the application?

Cheers!


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not yet, i worry that if i inform my CO about this matter, it has negative effect


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

I dont think so, i had posted the same question in other threads and i was told that the form 1022 should be used to update the information and sent to CO. Kindly let me know your next steps as we both have a similar situation.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

MECH89 said:


> No, but i should pay about 4000 dollares i she cannot pass the ielts. i have another problem, the CO said that if your mother cannot pass the medical exam you application for both you and your mother will be reject, my mother has diabetes type 2 and arthirits, therefore i worry that she cannot pass the test.


 Did you even read the information I sent?

A fairer approach to migration for people with disability

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/130916-disabled-migrant-changes.html

Unless it causes her major difficulties, in hospital all the time, needing nursing care at home, needing welfare etc. It should not be a problem. 

Unlike a few years ago only the most disabled people will be declined now and they will take into account what benefit you will bring to the country when assessing if she meets the requirement. ie if you are a skilled migrant you will be working, paying taxes, spending money in Australia maybe buying a home and paying taxes on that, may have Australian born children in the future etc. 
All benefits that outweigh the small costs of insulin and other regular checks she needs. And if you will earn enough to care for her she wont be dependent on welfare either.

All of which you can put in a statutory declaration to your CO to prove your case that she should meet the requirements.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> Did you even read the information I sent?
> 
> A fairer approach to migration for people with disability
> 
> ...


Hi Shel,

i had a quick query. I have lodged the evisa application and have not been allocated a CO. If i have to omit my mum's name as of now. Is it ok if i just fill up the correction form and upload it or should i wait for CO to be assigned and then do the correction.

Thanks


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your advice. I read the news and flowingly this part: Visas that have a Health Waiver Provision 
based on this news, it seems that they have considered health waiver for some visaes shuch as dependent parent and 190 type is not included. you mean they don't reject for the mentioned diseases (diabetic and arthritis) even for 190 visa?

I should apologize if i asked for more clarification, maybe because the 28 days period for preparing the required document will be finshed within 10 days and i really dont now what to do.

Would you please also tell me based on following items i can prove my mother depdency?
-she has no one in my country 
-she is aged parent.
- my mother salary is 590000 (toman), 
her expense for cloth, food, drugs, utilities is 500000.
The house we live in is officially belongs to her. However we have decided to sell it for providing the expense of migration. If she stay in my country, it means that she had to pay rents about 700000 toman per month. Therefore, if she stay in Iran her total expense will be 
1200000 toman which is more than her salary.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

In the booklet of point based skills migration following condition is mentioned for depdendent family.

""You may include other relatives in your application if they are wholly or substantially reliant on you for ﬁ nancial support for their basic needs of food, shelter and clothing and they have been reliant on you for that support for a substantial period. They must also be more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source.
A relative may also be considered dependent on you if they are reliant on you for ﬁ nancial support because they have a mental or physical disability which stops them from earning a living to support themselves.
*Other relatives dependent on you or your partner may include, for example, an aged, unmarried relative.*""

Based on the bold part can the Co accept my condition even i cannot prove the wholly or substantially financial dependency?


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

I submitted a short report about our situation to the officer. and he replied following mentioned items. would you please let me know your idea. 

""Thank you for the information provided.

Please also re-submit a copy of your father’s death certificate ( I am unable to retrieve the document for some technical reason) and it would also be very helpful if you can provide any other official document of your mother’s dependency (ie – statutory declarations, family certificate, pension statement) if available.

Other than that, I should be able to accept your mother’s dependency. Please also be reminded that she is also required to meet the Australian health and character requirements as well as providing evidence of functional English.""


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey that's great news, get satutory declarations asap from your GP, neighbours, long standing family friends anyone at all that can verify it.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, 
You mean he has accepted her dependency?
What is family certificate? what is exactly statutory? one friend told me that you can go to the embassy of Australia and write your current situation and sign it? is it ok?

I really worry that my mother cannot pass medical test. Is it better to ask the officer and explain her diseases ( diabetic type 2 and arthritis and 20% Osteoporosis)? Do they ask complementary test because of her age and diseases?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

those conditions are not reason to fail the medical unless they were not under control and causing lots of problems that needed hospital care frequently.

yes he accepts dependency. a statutory declaration is a letter, signed by the person writing it and an official, such as a government worker, doctor, solicitors, court official etc to say it is genuine. you and anyone else can write one, your family doctor another good choice to they know you & your mother for x yrs, know you live together & that you care take care of her.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for your aids during these weeks. Family doctor is not defined in Iran and we have no family doctor. Also, we don;t want to inform the neighbours and also our relative. Can i write this letter in embassy and sign it there.
Also, what is family certificate?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

I have no idea about a family certificate, but do send your fathers death certificate its very important. Yes you can do that but do you know anyone else who could write one as well? They do not even need to be in the same city or country but if they know you both and can state your situation it would help.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

may be i ask my mother to speak with her friend in thid regard.
I had another question. when i filled the EOI i declare the residential address different from the place now we live and the postal address that i mentioned in my letter to CO.
Because on that time we planned to move to a new apartment which belongs to me and i have rented it. however, the renter could not find a new apartment during these 2 months, therefore we could not move there. If i mention this matter does it cause negative effect on my application?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

No, they are normal life events. People move all the time and plan to and can not for various reasons. If they ask just explain just like you have here, that the tenant couldnt leave so you couldnt move in.


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all

I am planning to move on 489 Visa -TR , (grant awaited).I applied as single applicant.If i come after 2-3 months back to India after migrating and get married.Can my wife go with me to Australia even if she is working in India.If yes then which visa she has to apply.

Thanks


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for your kind reply. I want to clarify another item. as my mother cannot pass the medical test, therefore it seems that i have to pay about 4000 dollars.
How long can i postpone this payment? as providing this amount is really difficult for me.
Is it possible that the grant date for me which live in high risk country takes more than 6 months?


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

I had a problem, my mother do,t want to come with me this year while the 190 visa will be grant in this year and as medical test will be expired this year we have to enter Australia, can i change her status to non-migrating dependent? by this change can she enter Australia for next year? Do i again have to pay the fee for function test this year?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

Would she be willing to have a holiday to validate? Simply if you change her to non migrating she still needs medicals and PCC. 
Then in a couple of years there is no saying she would qualify for a visa. And if she did one parent visa is cheap and takes 15+ years to grant. The other parent visa costs $40,000 and takes 2yrs. 

If she is likely to be granted the 190 it is best to keep her on, validate then she has 5yrs to move.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for your advice, honestly i should say that it is difficult for us to provide the fee for functional test (4250), particularly because during the some months the value of Iranian currency has dropped 400%. when i applied this cost was about 3 months salary, while now i should pay about one year salary for just function test, because of it i asked different question. I need time afford this cost plus. would you please give me your advise in this regard?
Do you recommend to explain my situation to the officer and ask him to extend the time for payment of second installment?
Do you know how long does the processing time for this visa take?
he asked PCC and medical test and i send my tests, and i send 1 months ago, it means that i have to enter Australia during this year, can i asked him to extend the deadline for entering Australia?

I know this case is un-usual, however unpredictable economic situation has effect on my plan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

I feel for you I really do. There is nothing that will make them wait bar serious illness or late stages of pregnancy. The latter doesn't apply and if one of you were ill that could effect getting the visa anyway.

If you take her off she will still need medicals as your non migrating dependent. Once you are settled in Australia you could get her over on a long stay tourist visa and so long as she didnt have a no further stay condition apply for the cheap parent visa once she is eligible to apply. Which would be about 2 years after you move there. 
But that would mean she would be on a bridging visa in Australia for many years, maybe 15+ 

I dont know what to advise. I assume at her age studying for the English test is impossible. And you can not bankrupt yourself getting her visa because then you would have no money to move to Australia anyway. 

You should email the CO anyway and explain to him what you intend to do and why. They will explain what I have but if there are any other options available to you they will say so.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

Dear moderator _shel, I am going to include my mother in my 190 application. 

- Her age is 55 and house wife. Never worked.
- My father was died in Jan 2012.
- I used to live in sydney on 457 visa but returned Aug 2011.
- I am not working currently after returning from AU.
- We have a house living currently which is still on my father's name(ownership).
- Mother has diabates but she has no major illness.
- I have no brother but two sister. Elder sister lives in USA, younger one lives in a different city. They both are married and living with their husband and kids, so I am the only one to take care of her.
- Me and mother has a joined Bank a/c where we have diposited savings. House rent and the interest coming from the savings are our income source now.

Please suggest me what other docs I will need to satisfy Case Officer to get her application successful ?


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Friends

I am in Australia on 489 (Relative Sponsored) Visa.My Sister is PR here.My parents are in INdia,My mother is house wife and my father is retire and above 65.

My question is can my parents come with me as dependent on a year visa under my 489


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Have you included your mother as migrating dependent in EOI? I think it will be difficult for you to prove her financial dependency on you as you dont have any earning. The rent from your house is actually your father's credit, not yours.


Rubbish! 

The house no longer belongs to his father as he's passed! And there is more to dependency than that. 

Who buys the food? Who pays the bills? When did mother last work, does she have pensions?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

The fact they share a bank account is good, shoes joint and shared financials. If the op has worked and their wages went into that account even if they are not working right now, shows them caring for them. If savings have built up whilst working and they are now living partly on that it again shows dependence. 

If they live in the same home and the op manages the paying of bills they have both used from a joint account that shows dependence.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. 

I worked and lived au on 457 visa. but I can not show any link between my BD A/C & au Bank A/C which might reflect the transaction that builds up the saving/deposit here in BD from my salary..

Mom had gone thru a surgery in her head (sub dural haematauma) a minor operation to drain out blood. However, she is completely fine now. Another illness she had called Blepharospasm. It has no permanent treatment in usual medicine. Luckily, a indian Doctor cured this disease. Now, mom has no medical issue and that indian Dr (that great man) assured me he will give me any statement to include mother in au visa. 

any suggestion..please advise .. many thanks.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

LionheartBD said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I worked and lived au on 457 visa. but I can not show any link between my BD A/C & au Bank A/C which might reflect the transaction that builds up the saving/deposit here in BD from my salary..
> 
> ...


Have a look at the migration regulation. Read Article 190.3 related to secondary applicant. (MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 2 Provisions with respect to the grant of Subclasses of visas)

Also i advise you to go through a case of a dependent in migration review tribunal. This will let you know how important it is to prove financial dependency. (http://www.austlii.edu.au/cgi-bin/s...html?stem=0&synonyms=0&query=dependent sister)


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Have a look at the migration regulation. Read Article 190.3 related to secondary applicant. (MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 2 Provisions with respect to the grant of Subclasses of visas)
> 
> Also i advise you to go through a case of a dependent in migration review tribunal. This will let you know how important it is to prove financial dependency. (1002894 [2012] MRTA 1532 (5 June 2012))


 Why would you think this is of any relevance? 

They are different visas.

The migration review shows they proved the father actually provided for the household not the main applicant. 

How is this the same as his case?


----------

